# The Fuck Parade Strikes Back! - Reclaim Camden, Reclaim the Beats Sat July 11th 7pm



## ClassWar2015 (May 19, 2015)

Stand up to gentrification!

The heart of Camden is being ripped out, pubs are being converted to luxury flats no one can afford, the market is flogged off to be a casino (and yet more unaffordable flats) Rents are rising....fast. 

Soon this community will be an unrecognisable, bland, yuppie infested wasteland with no room for normal (and not so normal) people.

Camden is a unique place and worth defending against this onslaught of dog-eat-dog economics.

We will protest this economic vandalism in true Camden style with a Street Party!

Join us on Saturday 11th July for a summer street party. 

Music will be provided by 12v bike sound systems and merriment by the Camden massive.

May The Fuck Be With You xx







Here's the Facebook event https://www.facebook.com/events/1476014982689696/


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Stand up to gentrification!
> <snip> We will protest this economic vandalism in true Camden style with a Street Party! <snip>


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2015)

It's a narrow road thronged with tourists who will be in the road with the slightest of encouragement. I beg you though, please no fucking Gabba!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

The tourists are going to love this


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2015)

TopCat said:


> It's a narrow road thronged with tourists who will be in the road with the slightest of encouragement. I beg you though, please no fucking Gabba!



Psytrance, then?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 19, 2015)

Bizarrely it's 20 year after the last Camden 'Reclaim the streets.'

The targets have changed but perhaps not the underlying message ? London is still choked with traffic but I suppose housing trumps that issue now.

There are some horrific plans for Camden Market from the owners.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 19, 2015)

Back at Class War's HQ we are very fucking excited about this one.

TopCat there will be a variety of music and cabaret. If you want to see/hear something specific organise with your local wronguns and beg/borrow/steal a system for the Fuck Parade


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 19, 2015)

Remember this is put on by all of us. Bring what you would like to find.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

TopCat said:


> It's a narrow road thronged with tourists who will be in the road with the slightest of encouragement. I beg you though, please no fucking Gabba!


it's ok, i now know how to attach my phone to a sound system so you can expect a far superior playlist


----------



## sim667 (May 19, 2015)

Seeing as the berlin fuckparade is where teknoviking was filmed, I hope he's being brought over for this one.

Ill try and make it down to show me support for this.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2015)

Is there a by election or something?


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Back at Class War's HQ we are very fucking excited about this one.
> 
> TopCat there will be a variety of music and cabaret. If you want to see/hear something specific organise with your local wronguns and beg/borrow/steal a system for the Fuck Parade


Ok. I will see what I can do. Xx


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Is there a by election or something?


Do they remove your sense of humour when you join the SWP? Or does the SWP just attract the humourless?


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2015)

TopCat said:


> Do they remove your sense of humour when you join the SWP? Or does the SWP just attract the humourless?



Nope I lost when I was flirting with anarchism. Haven't been in the SWP for about twenty years btw reject everything they stand for.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 19, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Nope I lost when I was flirting with anarchism. Haven't been in the SWP for about twenty years btw reject everything they stand for.



A filthy neutral hey? What unspeakable evil drives a man to neutrality?


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> A filthy neutral hey? What unspeakable evil drives a man to neutrality?



Inner voices mainly


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2015)

Your experiences had a lasting effect whether you acknowledge them or not.


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2015)

Or something you humourless git.


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 19, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Nope I lost when I was flirting with anarchism.



Poor anarchism


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2015)

TopCat said:


> Or something you humourless git.


Perhaps it was the something? Do you want to say more?


----------



## TopCat (May 20, 2015)

Apprentice LLetsa


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 5, 2015)

Top blog by Johnny Void

*Black Cap Occupied, Camden Is Rising, Thank Fuck For The Fuck Parade*
Posted on June 5, 2015 by johnny void | 14 Comments




Politics doesn’t have to be boring.  It doesn’t have to be endless A to B marches, dreary rallies full of power-hungry hasbeens or soulless celebrity benefit gigs that cost half a giro just for a ticket.

That’s not to say it’s always going to a barrel of fucking laughs.  Standing outside a Maximus assessment centre with a banner in the freezing cold or getting up at 5am to join a picket line is desperately important.  But a political movement that does not inspire or exhilarate will eventually run out of steam.  And the bastards are not going away any time soon.  We must not run out of steam.

Sometimes, by defying their rules, and acting collectively, we get to see a glimpse of what our lives could really be like – and that is a world worth fighting for.  We should chase those moments because they provide the strength to do the hard stuff, which for a sadly increasing number of people just means staying healthy and alive.

Summer is coming. They can’t take that away from us.  There is no better time to be out on the streets, and with anger against the Tories spreading throughout the UK there will be no lack of opportunity.  The Daily Mail wants a Summer of Rage it would be a shame to disappoint them.  But not on their terms.  It should be a summer of having a fucking laugh at their expense as well.

Every time the rich see us weep they crack open another bottle of champagne.  They want us starving if we don’t have a job, and miserable and worked half to death if we do.  It is not just that they want to take away the health service and the welfare state.  They want to turn our streets and cities, pubs, clubs, football grounds, anything they can find into their playgrounds and price us out.  This enclosure of human pleasure means that joy can no longer be free, it is just for the rich now, or at least only those who can pay.  Glastonbury Festival can only survive with a fence, security guards, coppers and eye-watering ticket prices because there isn’t a better festival down the road without all those things.  Margaret Thatcher made sure of that 30 years ago this week.

So let’s start taking it back.  All of it. The occupation of the Black Cap in Camden, one of London oldest gay cabaret venues and recently closed to make way for yet more luxury flats, is a fantastic start.  The upcoming Central London demonstration on June 20th does not have to be a soul-destroying display of obedience and quiet acceptence, it can be as spiky and fun as people make it.

In just over a month Class War are holding a Fuck Parade in Camden where rampant gentrification is destroying what was once a thriving cultural, and largely working class corner of London.  The event takes its name from an annual event in Berlin which sees thousands take over the streets to party and protest against the commercialisation of the city.  Just like in Berlin, London’s history and culture are being destroyed in the name of greed.  

According to one blogger, who reviewed last year’s event, the Berlin Fuck Parade _“shatters the silence of all the newly-finished luxury blocks that dot the city’s streets, forbidding to the average Berliner despite being nearly empty.”_  The same shit is happening everywhere.  Our resistance is global.  Etc (puts the spliff down).

For full details of the Fuck Parade, being held on July 11th from 7pm outside Camden Tube, please join (and share the fuck out of) the facebook page.  Or info here for non-facebook users.

The campaign to Save The Black Cap, which is not (yet) affiliated to the squatters are also on facebook and are holding a weekly vigil outside the venue on Saturdays from 1pm – 4pm.

A group has also formed to support Camden’s last remaining alternative venues by getting pissed in them – join the next Reclaim Camden pub crawl.

_This blog has no sources of funding so here’s a quick reminder that you can help ensure it continues by making a donation._

https://johnnyvoid.wordpress.com/20...den-is-rising-thank-fuck-for-the-fuck-parade/


----------



## xes (Jun 5, 2015)

TopCat said:


> It's a narrow road thronged with tourists who will be in the road with the slightest of encouragement. I beg you though, please no fucking Gabba!


I agree with the above, other than the gabba bit, lots of that please!!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeh I'm up for this (whatever it ends up being)


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 8, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Top blog by Johnny Void
> 
> *Black Cap Occupied, Camden Is Rising, Thank Fuck For The Fuck Parade*
> Posted on June 5, 2015 by johnny void | 14 Comments
> ...



I like this, July 4th is going to be a busy day.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2015)

Class war have had a bit of a Facebook rant about music at another protest..... yet they're organising a protest themselves which revolves around people bringing music.

Im confused


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Class war have had a bit of a Facebook rant about music at another protest..... yet they're organising a protest themselves which revolves around people bringing music.
> 
> Im confused


perhaps you could elaborate for those of us who don't do facebook


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2015)

The Black Hand said:


> I like this, July 4th is going to be a busy day.


there will be fireworks.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you could elaborate for those of us who don't do facebook





> CLASS WAR STATEMENT ON JUNE 20th ANTI-AUSTERITY MARCH
> 
> CW will not be marching on June 20th. Since October 1968 the Left has tried to neutralise anger by pointless A-B marches, celebrity speakers, trade union windbags ,aspiring Labour leaders, picnics and music!.
> Why fucking music......we are angry we don't want fucking music or picnics or comedians or clowns or guardian columnists we want a fucking revolution.
> ...



I can see what they're saying, but its a bit ironic to lay into people for having music, when you're also organising a 12v link up fuck parade...... Just seemed a bit weird to stick "music" on the end.

Anyway...... a protest picnic  (although j day was pretty much a protest picnic wasn't it  )


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I can see what they're saying, but its a bit ironic to lay into people for having music, when you're also organising a 12v link up fuck parade...... Just seemed a bit weird to stick "music" on the end.
> 
> Anyway...... a protest picnic  (although j day was pretty much a protest picnic wasn't it  )


i think they're talking less about the playing of music as part of a demonstration and rather more as music as an acceptable mode of expressing anger and dissatisfaction: less about the music played at the fuck parade and rather more about going to see e.g. billy bragg.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 8, 2015)

The Black Hand said:


> I like this, July 4th is going to be a busy day.



11th


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 8, 2015)

Good footage from Reclaim The Beats. 

Fun for all the family.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> 11th


yeh but you don't know how busy tbh is going to be on the 4th


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 8, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> 11th


and the 11th


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but you don't know how busy tbh is going to be on the 4th


Durham Miners Gala on the 11th, Nazis in Stockton on the 4th.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2015)

The Black Hand said:


> Durham Miners Gala on the 11th, Nazis in Stockton on the 4th.


no rest for the wicked


----------



## smokedout (Jun 8, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Anyway...... a protest picnic  (although j day was pretty much a protest picnic wasn't it  )



four stages, a dozen sound systems, four or five marquees, annual cost of nearly £100k, no it wasn't a fucking picnic


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2015)

smokedout said:


> four stages, a dozen sound systems, four or five marquees, annual cost of nearly £100k, no it wasn't a fucking picnic



I wasn't there, I'm only going on the description...

Sounds like a hell of a picnic though..... I hope there were cucumber sandwiches.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

might make it to this. I'll bring a dog on a string etc etc


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I wasn't there, I'm only going on the description...
> 
> Sounds like a hell of a picnic though..... I hope there were cucumber sandwiches.



And lashings of dialectic materialism.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 28, 2015)

Right you 'orrible lot share and invite te fuck The Fuck Parade!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1476014982689696/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2015)

Fucking Facebook.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 28, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Fucking Facebook.



That's where every fucker is.....unfortunately.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> That's where every fucker is.....unfortunately.


Every old fucker. Plus why not email the attendee list to the fucking police? Fucking fuck etc.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 28, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every old fucker. Plus why not email the attendee list to the fucking police? Fucking fuck etc.



The state will know exactly who attended the anti-austerity march via the wonder that are IMSI Catchers.

We're there to party protest against hyper gentrification, not to commit crimes.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 28, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every old fucker. Plus why not email the attendee list to the fucking police? Fucking fuck etc.





Is that modern enough for you?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is Star Wars too old FridgeMagnet  ?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 5, 2015)

Less than a week to go


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

Last call for the Fuck Parade!

Everything is falling in place. It's going to be an interesting one. 

Foxton's in Camden has just been boarded up. What's all that about?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank fuck its raising the issue of the loss of the Black Cap.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2015)

we also need to raise the issue of camden pubs' disappeared pool tables, perhaps by parading with pool cues


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2015)

time was you could spend a pleasant afternoon going from pub to pub playing pool in camden


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> time was you could spend a pleasant afternoon going from pub to pub playing pool in camden


They seem to be disappearing everywhere, along with dartboards, bar skittles and pinball machines.
And gay pubs.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> They seem to be disappearing everywhere, along with dartboards, bar skittles and pinball machines.
> And gay pubs.


And hoops! (Are hoops popular in England , top old school irish pub game either ways , but suspect they're
English in origin)


----------



## shaman75 (Jul 11, 2015)

Reports on twitter of riots, police everywhere, dogs, traffic carnage and a few rumours of a man with a gun


----------



## shaman75 (Jul 11, 2015)

Video from scene.  Lot of smoke grenades.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

14 coppers merked according to whatsapp
Forces loyal to Assad holed up in the elephants head, hurling highlights in flynns interrupted !


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2015)

Doesn't look like a riot.


----------



## shaman75 (Jul 11, 2015)

It does if you view it through the medium of twitter


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 11, 2015)

I meant the vid of someone pissing about with some orange smoke.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 12, 2015)

No idea what's goin on now but it was very peaceable before. Started at the Camden Tube then wandered up to the Lock with a banner over the street and then wandered back. Some of the Class War crew then started agro in the street opposite the Underworld. At that point I left.

Full marks to Simon Subvert for his ace fire breathing at various points. 

4 out of 10 to the 12V sound system folks, shame because there are plenty of good mobile 12V rigs out there. Perhaps they should read the relevant Urb75 thread on this very topic no less!!!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 12, 2015)

i think there was a technical hitch wrongspeed - last time that bin was belting it out...seemed like it wasnt working properly from the off. it was turned off for ages early on too
also last time there were about 6 sounds in the convoy....missing today


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I meant the vid of someone pissing about with some orange smoke.


I hate that shit. Fucking pollution - it gives me asthma. Some one kept using them at the anti-austerity rally.  When I first saw one I thought it was CS gas and had a right panic. Pricks. What is the point of smoke bombs?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2015)

I was in Camden around 7, wondered why all the cops were there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I hate that shit. Fucking pollution - it gives me asthma. Some one kept using them at the anti-austerity rally.  When I first saw one I thought it was CS gas and had a right panic. Pricks. What is the point of smoke bombs?


i quite like them


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 12, 2015)

Same here


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> No idea what's goin on now but it was very peaceable before. Started at the Camden Tube then wandered up to the Lock with a banner over the street and then wandered back. Some of the Class War crew then started agro in the street opposite the Underworld. At that point I left.
> 
> Full marks to Simon Subvert for his ace fire breathing at various points.
> 
> 4 out of 10 to the 12V sound system folks, shame because there are plenty of good mobile 12V rigs out there. Perhaps they should read the relevant Urb75 thread on this very topic no less!!!



1. If you paid attention you would have noticed a large group of Polish Neo-Nazis that had just come out of a gig in Underworld. That's what the bother was about. So, cheers for fucking off when those ghastly CW types start defending ourselves. The Evening Standard miraculously manages to miss mention of the white supremacists in it's report.

2. The Gabba Death Machine's main amp blew after about 20 minutes. You should bring what you wish to see, not sneer from the edges.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Doesn't look like a riot.



You weren't there.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 12, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> 1. If you paid attention you would have noticed a large group of Polish Neo-Nazis that had just come out of a gig in Underworld. That's what the bother was about. So, cheers for fucking off when those ghastly CW types start defending ourselves. The Evening Standard miraculously manages to miss mention of the white supremacists in it's report.
> 
> 2. The Gabba Death Machine's main amp blew after about 20 minutes. You should bring what you wish to see, not sneer from the edges.



thanks for the clarification, in hindsight i got it wrong. I did wonder what all those people were queuing up to see earlier on.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> You weren't there.



I'm commenting on the video. Was the riot round the corner?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm commenting on the video. Was the riot round the corner?



If you came you may have seen.


----------



## Supine (Jul 12, 2015)

So the trouble was somebody else's fault then...


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Supine said:


> So the trouble was somebody else's fault then...



It was peaceful until the fash appeared then things escalated....quickly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> If you came you may have seen.



Fair point.


----------



## Nice one (Jul 12, 2015)

sobota doesn't strike me as a rapper who would attract a neo-nazi fanbase. Maybe i'm wrong. 

It's well known camden town is a social hub for visiting fascists. 

Any news on those arrested?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice one said:


> sobota doesn't strike me as a rapper who would attract a neo-nazi fanbase. Maybe i'm wrong.
> 
> It's well known camden town is a social hub for visiting fascists.
> 
> Any news on those arrested?


the empirical evidence suggests you're mistaken.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 12, 2015)

littel more info on events

http://rabble.org.uk/camden-fuckparade-streetparty-fascists-miniriot/


----------



## Nice one (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the empirical evidence suggests you're mistaken.



perhaps. But a cursory look around Sobota's background shows he has come in for a lot of hostility and racist abuse because he has a black partner and a mixed race son. (It's mostly in polish so maybe a polish speaking comrade can put some flesh on the bones of that).

Maybe neo-nazis would spend £18 to see someone who is the cultural embodiment of multi-racial diversity, i don't know. Maybe they just like the noise he makes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice one said:


> perhaps. But a cursory look around Sobota's background shows he has come in for a lot of hostility and racist abuse because he has a black partner and a mixed race son. (It's mostly in polish so maybe a polish speaking comrade can put some flesh on the bones of that).


yeh. being as a mutual friend with a similar family structure recently announced he voted ukip anything's possible. i don't know how much the poles paid to see yer man on sat, but unless the underworld now letting people in for free they'll have paid quite a bit.


----------



## Nice one (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. being as a mutual friend with a similar family structure recently announced he voted ukip anything's possible. i don't know how much the poles paid to see yer man on sat, but unless the underworld now letting people in for free they'll have paid quite a bit.



i don't think we have any mutual friends pickmans


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice one said:


> i don't think we have any mutual friends pickmans


no, you've rather cut yourself off


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

There could be other reasons for their attendance. Attending a gig isn't evidence of someone being a fan of the artist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> There could be other reasons for their attendance. Attending a gig isn't evidence of someone being a fan of the artist.


you think they were all writing reviews or weighing up the act to offer them a record contract?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you think they were all writing reviews or weighing up the act to offer them a record contract?



Fash aren't known for turning up to gigs of people they're targetting then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Fash aren't known for turning up to gigs of people they're targetting then?


what, queuing politely and paying to go in? if you have any evidence that they were going to attack the gig perhaps now would be a good time to post it up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what, queuing politely and paying to go in? if you have any evidence that they were going to attack the gig perhaps now would be a good time to post it up.



Hang on. We're both speculating. Where's your evidence to back your theory?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on. We're both speculating. Where's your evidence to back your theory?


i'm not speculating.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not speculating.



You observed them 'queuing politely and paying to get in'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You observed them 'queuing politely and paying to get in'?


yes.

what evidence do you have to present?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes.
> 
> what evidence do you have to present?



And from that you concluded that they're definitely fans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> And from that you concluded that they're definitely fans?


no, i conclude from that that they went to see the gig. i don't suppose they paid to go to the overpriced bar in the basement, while the absence of police in attendance at the underworld, the lack of people being ejected from the venue and the conspicuous lack of reports of violence go some way to support my view.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> And from that you concluded that they're definitely fans?


now, we all know you weren't there but it would be nice if you could present some evidence to support whatever case you're making.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> now, we all know you weren't there but it would be nice if you could present some evidence to support whatever case you're making.



You mean the point I made in post #88? I don't see what's controversial about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You mean the point I made in post #88? I don't see what's controversial about it.


if it's uncontroversial then you won't have any trouble producing some evidence.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if it's uncontroversial then you won't have any trouble producing some evidence.



You haven't produced any evidence. You're speculating on their motivations based on claiming you observed them in a queue. Its hardly conclusive proof of anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You haven't produced any evidence. You're speculating on their motivations based on claiming you observed them in a queue. Its hardly conclusive proof of anything.


i don't think you have anything at all to substantiate your 'uncontroversial' point. and i didn't say that my observation was conclusive proof - please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you have anything at all to substantiate your 'uncontroversial' point.



My point that you don't need to be a fan of someone to attend their gig? You want evidence for that? For real?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> My point that you don't need to be a fan of someone to attend their gig? You want evidence for that? For real?


no. i'd be more interested in your substantiating your point in post 90 wr2 gigs in london.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're all over the fucking shop today.



No I'm not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> No I'm not.


yes, you are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no. i'd be more interested in your substantiating your point in post 90 wr2 gigs in london.


but Citizen66 something substantiating your point from #88 wouldn't be bad either, now you bring it to mind.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but Citizen66 something substantiating your point from #88 wouldn't be bad either, now you bring it to mind.



you haven't substantiated your original point yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's ok, i now know how to attach my phone to a sound system so you can expect a far superior playlist


you've not asked me to substantiate this before.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not asked me to substantiate this before.



Yes because you won't be able to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Yes because you won't be able to.


anyone who was at the poor doors on 1 may can speak to the truth of my post.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> anyone who was at the poor doors on 1 may can speak to the truth of my post.



What does that have to do with what's being discussed?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> What does that have to do with what's being discussed?


you decided to go all weird and start demanding the substantiation of points not germane to what's under consideration: you tell me why you've decided to change the parameters of our debate.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you decided to go all weird and start demanding the substantiation of points not germane to what's under consideration: you tell me why you've decided to change the parameters of our debate.



It's you who's all over the shop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It's you who's all over the shop.


yeh we're short-staffed today.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Go on then, you can have the last word.


----------



## xes (Jul 13, 2015)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome back btw.


----------



## xes (Jul 13, 2015)

taa


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice one said:


> perhaps. But a cursory look around Sobota's background shows he has come in for a lot of hostility and racist abuse because he has a black partner and a mixed race son. (It's mostly in polish so maybe a polish speaking comrade can put some flesh on the bones of that).
> 
> Maybe neo-nazis would spend £18 to see someone who is the cultural embodiment of multi-racial diversity, i don't know. Maybe they just like the noise he makes.



You're forgetting white supremacists are illogical cunts.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> You mean the point I made in post #88? I don't see what's controversial about it.



Post 88?

Listen to the people that were there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Post 88?
> 
> Listen to the people that were there.


 
Given that it would take supernatural powers to deduce people's motivations for attending a gig by merely observing them in a queue, I'm not convinced that your oft trotted out 'we were there' works any more than speculation from afar.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Given that it would take supernatural powers to deduce people's motivations for attending a gig by merely observing them in a queue, I'm not convinced that your oft trotted out 'we were there' works any more than speculation from afar.



It doesn't take quantum maths to deduce if someone is in a queue to to go to a gig....they wish to attend a gig. You take nasty opinions based on zero information and contradict those that witness events. Go and have a think about that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> It doesn't take quantum maths to deduce if someone is in a queue to to go to a gig....they wish to attend a gig. You take nasty opinions based on zero information and contradict those that witness events. Go and have a think about that.



We were discussing why fascists might be comfortable attending a gig starring someone in a mixed race relationship - historically a target of theirs. I haven't got the foggiest why discussing that equates to me having 'nasty opinions' but given in the past you decided to call me middle class I suspect your relationship with reality might be limited.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2015)

It was a pretty uncontroversial proposition. No idea why people wanted to get on their high horses about it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Unless you think I'm accusing you of lying (which I wasn't btw) then if so why not just come out with it instead of this weird defensiveness?


----------



## Nice one (Jul 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no, you've rather cut yourself off



exiting the cult.


----------



## Nice one (Jul 15, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> You're forgetting white supremacists are illogical cunts.



and also pretty dogmatic. 

From rabble: _
A few of the far-right toughs, spotted wearing Polish neo-nazi labels and nationalist symbols, had been milling around early on and tried to harass and throw stuff at partygoers. They were apparently in Camden for a Polish gig (by Sobota) taking place at the Underworld, just opposite the tube station._

does anyone know what the polish neo nazi labels and nationalist symbols were? 

Plus any Poles on here know if Sobota has a history of far right sympathies, his videos seemed incredibly apolitical, does he have a far right following?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice one said:


> exiting the cult.


if memory serves you were helped to exit


----------



## Nice one (Jul 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if memory serves you were helped to exit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice one said:


>


perhaps you could be explicit about what you mean because i'm not sure i catch your drift.


----------



## Nice one (Jul 15, 2015)

the words speak for themselves.

About these neo-nazi labels and nationalist symbols, do you know what they were?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice one said:


> the words speak for themselves.
> 
> About these neo-nazi labels and nationalist symbols, do you know what they were?


i'm talking about the ridiculous proposals you and a.n. other brought to a certain anarchist group, which were not received as you might have wished. dk what you have in mind.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice one said:


> and also pretty dogmatic.
> 
> From rabble:
> _A few of the far-right toughs, spotted wearing Polish neo-nazi labels and nationalist symbols, had been milling around early on and tried to harass and throw stuff at partygoers. They were apparently in Camden for a Polish gig (by Sobota) taking place at the Underworld, just opposite the tube station._
> ...



There was a vegan cupcake shop in Camden that was run by fash. Doesn't exactly fit the bill does it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 15, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> There was a vegan cupcake shop in Camden that was run by fash. Doesn't exactly fit the bill does it?


Really?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Really?


http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/neo-nazi-vegan-cupcakes-946


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice one said:


> and also pretty dogmatic.
> 
> From rabble:
> _A few of the far-right toughs, spotted wearing Polish neo-nazi labels and nationalist symbols, had been milling around early on and tried to harass and throw stuff at partygoers. They were apparently in Camden for a Polish gig (by Sobota) taking place at the Underworld, just opposite the tube station._
> ...



did we get any conclusion on this? if the "nazis" had been state controlled assets designed to hype up a crowd so to allow some lovely police ubertime payments (see recent TSG overtime fraud, perhaps this a part) - a co ordinated Spike in the proceedings. theres court cases coming up on this and if the police (who are reading this) dont want their links to agent prov fash types they better have it cancelled. the lawyers cant be arsed to do the research neccessary.


----------

